# Jd 4100



## snipe (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm new to tractors. I will be looking at an 98 JD 4100 on Friday. What should I look for on this model? It has approx 600 hrs on it and was supposedly maintained well. The owner bought a larger tractor and is getting rid of this one. It comes with FEL Bush hog and box blade. What would be a fair price for this set? He is asking 10500.00 I don't know the make of any implements.

My main use for a tractor is to maintain 2.5 a. lot. With a need to move lots of dirt to low areas. Am I looking at the right tractor? Is this too small of a tractor?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that the price is reasonable as long as you get all the attachments and the manuals. 

Here's a article posted by Popular Mechainics on the tractor:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/gardening/1273486.html

It seems the tractor will fit the useages you described, One note if the dirt is loose it will do better in the fill operation, if not you mioght want to invest in a set of digger teeth for the front end loader.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

It makes a difference if its and HST or gear model as well...

600 hrs isnt that much on this machine. These are probably the most reliable compacts around. They have a great reputation for reliability even from dealers who sell the competitors brand..

For 2.5 acres is perfect....it has strong hydrolics with the 410 loader you will be able to handle many tasks. I have a 4100 and almost the same amount of land. 

The good part for you is if for what ever reason you are not comfortable with what this guy is selling, you will be able to locate another 4100 with maybe less hours and close to the same price.

The 4110 is the current model and basically the spec's are indentical to the 4100. They stoped making the 4100 in 2001
but I see them for sale in great shape frequently. 

I use my 4100 for aerating, Post hole digging, tillerage, Box blading,rear blading, york raking, snow removal, FEL work and I havent had the need for more power amazingly....yet it's small enough to fit in my garage.
Plus there is a back hoe attachment from Deere as well (46BH) that is always available...

Good luck

Ducati


----------

